# The real McCoy



## adber010

The real McCoy/the real deal

How would one translate this expression in greek? Is there a αντίστοιχη έκφραση? Pardon my greeklish


----------



## hatzi13

Ο αληθινός Μακόι/ η πραγματική ιστορία (story) or υπόθεση (case)

Perhaps, you should give some more "hints" about what you really want to say (connotation of the phrase). Is it a title?


----------



## velisarius

I don't know any equivalent phrase. It means "αυθεντικό, γνήσιο". My watch is a Rolex, the real McCoy - Το ρολόι μου είναι γνήσιο Ρόλεξ. Hadzi is right, we need a context.


----------



## shawnee

Try « 'Ειναι ντόμπρος».


----------



## sotos

shawnee said:


> Try « 'Ειναι ντόμπρος».


Όχι. This means "honest person".
Referring to  things, we may say "Γνήσιο πράγμα", "ατόφιο πράγμα" (genuine stuff), "αυθεντικό", "γνήσιο".


----------



## shawnee

Πολύ σωστά και συμφωνώ Sotos. Αλλά νόμιζα μήπως υπήρχε λίγο περιθώριο μιας και δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς με πια έννοια χρησιμοποιείται και το 'real Mcoy' εδώ.


----------



## adber010

The meant to use the phrase in the sense of "authentic, real, not fake" much as in the expression "the real deal". But sometimes there just isn't an equivalent expression, and γνήσιο/ατόφιο πράγμα sounds fine to me. Thanks!


----------



## cougr

sotos said:


> Όχι. This means "honest person".......



Εγώ θα έλεγα ναι. Despite the fact that it isn't commonly spelled out in dictionaries, the term "the real McCoy" is occasionally used to describe someone who possesses the attributes of honesty and forthrightness.


----------



## shawnee

Thanks for the confirmation Cougr. I had a hunch ( to use another Americanism) there was some overlap there.


----------

